# "MAYBACH" Seats



## low4life86 (Jul 6, 2005)

sup homies, i just bought a cadillac strech limo....

i really badly want to install reclineable seats like the infamous mercedes built "maybach" not only would they need to fully recline, i would also need these seats to have power a leg rest.











whats the easiest way to make a back seat like this?

i was thinking about just taking a power front seat out of a car, then adding a leg/ foot rest with a linear acutator that would come out of the front.... 

am i a crazy bastard? 

i have metal fabrication skills, and have used pleanty of linear acutators (electrically powered rams) i know i would have to build a special frame. i just dont know a ton about interiors.

i dont have much money, but i really want to hear ideas how to make this work... the foot rest is important to me...

im open to all ideas and suggestions on the easiest and most practical to make this work....

thanks homies


----------



## LostInSanPedro (Nov 13, 2009)

just go pull some maybach seats from the pick your part, first weekend of every month's half off :dunno:


----------



## GoodTimes317 (Mar 28, 2010)

LostInSanPedro said:


> just go pull some maybach seats from the pick your part, first weekend of every month's half off :dunno:


:h5::roflmao:


----------



## red_ghost (Jun 26, 2004)

you can get rear reclining seats out of an alfa romeo 164QV, or a vw phaeton.


----------



## cashmoneyspeed (Jun 21, 2005)

Bad ass idea. I don't think it would be too difficult to make, hardest part would probably be the frames and mounting them to the car. Try to get the dimensions on the VW phaeton seats like redghost said. Only concern i would have is how big the seat ends up being and the door opening to get in and out comfortably.


----------



## SHOELACES (Nov 16, 2004)

maybe modified recliners some way


----------



## TORONTO (Mar 11, 2005)

just save your time and go buy a maybach... much easier lol


----------



## BRAVO (Jan 4, 2002)

coo idea...id prob try and mod some recliners


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

Maybach music


----------



## wannabelowrider (Mar 14, 2008)

MOSTHATED CC said:


> Maybach music


:roflmao:


----------



## BIG DIRTY (Jan 31, 2002)

Hit up BEST buy, they have MOVIE theather seats that are reclineable.


----------

